# Villains of Movies and Comics A-Z



## Spooky1

Since JT started a thread with Superheroes, let's give the bad guys a turn.

A - Abomination (Hulk Movie and comics)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Black Mask, The


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cannibals (******* or otherwise)


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dr. Evil


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evil Ash (Army of Darkness)


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Freddie Krueger


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Galactus


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hannibal Lector


----------



## Brad Green

I - Igor


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

J - Jack the Ripper (Many sources)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

K- Kahn


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lex Luther


----------



## Spooky1

M - Magneto


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

N-Norman Bates


----------



## dynoflyer

O - Optimus Prime


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

P-Pennywise


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quirrell, Professor


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> Q - Quirrell, Professor


haha "Poor stuttering professor quirrell"

Riddler, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sandman


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

T-Terl


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underminer (Incredibles)


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Viktor Lavrentievich Zokas (from "The World Is Not Enough")


----------



## kprimm

*villain*

w= Witch doctor

from the scooby-doo cartoons


----------



## Spooky1

X - Xander Drax (The Phantom)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Yellow Claw


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Dr. Zachary Smith (Lost in Space)


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Alien, Aliens


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bubba Ho-Tep


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## Spooky1

D - Devils and demons


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evil, Dr.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

F - Forehead, The (villain from The Tick comic)


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Guy with Ears like Little Raisins (another Tick villain in the TV series)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hobgoblin


----------



## Spooky1

I - Iguana


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jack Tuber, The Man of a Thousand Faces (still another Tick supervillain)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kang the Conqueror


----------



## Monk

L - Lex Luther


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Metallo


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

N - Nocturna


----------



## Spooky1

O - Dr. Octopus


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

p- poision ivy


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Q - The Question


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

R- riddler


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Scarecrow


----------



## Monk

T - Terminator


----------



## Spooky1

U - Ultron


----------



## Monk

V - Von Doom


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wicked Wanda :biggrinvil:


----------



## kevin242

X - Xerxes from 300


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Ygor (from Son of Frankenstein)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zoltan


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

A - Aries


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

B- Borg Queen


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Chameleon, The


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

D - Destro (GI Joe)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Electro


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fin, The (a Tick supervillain)


----------



## Spooky1

G - Galactus


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hobgoblin


----------



## Goblin

I-Igor


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Joker, The


----------



## Goblin

K-Khan (Star Trek II: The Wraith of Khan)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Luthor, Lex


----------



## Goblin

M-Mysterio


----------



## Spooky1

N - Namor


----------



## Goblin

O-Ocean Master


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Prime


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quasimodo (comic)


----------



## Spooky1

R - Renfield


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Scarecrow


----------



## Spooky1

T - Terminator


----------



## Goblin

U-Ultron


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vigo the Carpathian (Ghostbusters II)


----------



## scareme

W-Willy Wonka


----------



## Spooky1

X - Xander Drax (The Phantom)


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> W-Willy Wonka


Willy Wonka's not a villian.


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yorga (vampire)


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Baron Zemo


----------



## Goblin

A-Attuma


----------



## Spooky1

B - Borg Queen


----------



## Goblin

C-Catwoman


----------



## Spooky1

D - Daryl Van Horne (Witches of Eastwick)


----------



## Goblin

E-Enchantress, The


----------



## Spooky1

F - Freddy Krueger


----------



## Goblin

G-Galactus


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hannibal Lecter


----------



## Goblin

I-Idi Amin (The Last King of Scotland---2006)


----------



## ORLOCK

J-Jafar from Aladdin


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingpin


----------



## Spooky1

L - Lex Luthor


----------



## Goblin

M-Magneto


----------



## Spooky1

N - Norman Bates


----------



## Goblin

O-Omega Red


----------



## Spooky1

P - Poison Ivy


----------



## Haunted Spider

Q - Q (from star trek) villian in the 2360 - 2370 timeframe I think


----------



## Spooky1

o - Ozymandias


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksand (Spider-Man)


----------



## Haunted Spider

haha, what happened to our game? We did O, P, Q, O, Q. Does that mean we are now on R? 

If so R - Red skull (Captain America)


----------



## Spooky1

S - Sarris (Galaxy Quest)


----------



## Goblin

T-Taskmaster (Marvel)


----------



## Spooky1

U - (The) Underminer - (The Incredibles)


----------



## Goblin

V-Vulture, The (Spider-Man)


----------



## Spooky1

W - Warlock (The Julian Sands movie)


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xander Drax (The Phantom)


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yosemite Sam


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zoom


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Aries


----------



## Goblin

B-Beetlejuice


----------



## scareme

C-Chucky


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula


----------



## Spooky1

E - Eric Qualen (John Lithgow - Cliffhanger)


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Freddie Krueger


----------



## Spooky1

G - The Gorgon


----------



## Goblin

H-Hammerhead


----------



## Spooky1

I - Imhotep (The Mummy)


----------



## Goblin

J-Joker, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kang


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lex Luther


----------



## Spooky1

M - Max Cady (Robert Mitchum) - Cape Fear (1962)


----------



## Goblin

N-Nekron (DC comics)


----------



## Spooky1

O - Dr. Otto Octavius (AKA - Dr. Octopus)


----------



## Goblin

P-Penguin, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Qwsp


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Riddler, The


----------



## Goblin

S-Skeletor (Masters of the Universe)


----------



## PirateLady

T- TwoFace


----------



## Goblin

U-Ultron 5


----------



## Spooky1

V - Victor Crowley - Film: Hatchet


----------



## Goblin

W-Wicked Witch of the West


----------



## Spooky1

X - Xander Drax (Phantom movie)


----------



## ERVysther

Y - Yog, Monster from Space


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zemo (Marvel Comics)


----------



## ERVysther

A - Annihilus (Fantastic Four villain)


----------



## Spooky1

B - Black Adam


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dracula


----------



## ERVysther

E - Ebirah - giant crustacean from _Godzilla vs. the Sea Monster_


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

G-Gollum, creepy little guy for Lord Of The Rings(No idea what he really was.)


----------



## Goblin

H-Hitler


----------



## Spooky1

I - Impossible Man (Fantastic Four)


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack the Ripper


----------



## Spooky1

K - King Kong


----------



## ERVysther

L - Lightmaster (Spider Man)


----------



## Goblin

M-Magneto


----------



## Spooky1

N - Norman Bates


----------



## Goblin

O-Otto Octavius (Dr. Octopus)


----------



## MrGrimm

Pinhead (Hellraiser)


----------



## Goblin

Q - Qwsp


----------



## MrGrimm

Rhino (Spiderman)


----------



## Spooky1

S - Sandman


----------



## Goblin

T-Taskmaster (Marvel)


----------



## MrGrimm

U-Underhand (had to searh a bit for this one : info


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vilos Cohaagen (Total Recall)


----------



## Goblin

W-Wilson Fisk (The Kingpin)


----------



## MrGrimm

X - X-Calibre


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yosimite Sam


----------



## MrGrimm

Z - Zodiac


----------



## Goblin

A - Annihilus (Fantastic Four villain)


----------



## MrGrimm

B- Bane (Crackity-Crack goes Batman's back!)


----------



## Spooky1

C - Chucky


----------



## MrGrimm

D - Deus Ex Machina (Matrix Revolutions)


----------



## Goblin

E-Electro (Spider-Man)


----------



## MrGrimm

F - Freddy


----------



## Goblin

G-Grey Gargoyle (marvel)


----------



## MrGrimm

H - Harry Osborne


----------



## Spooky1

I - Imhotep (The Mummy)


----------



## MrGrimm

J - Jango Fett


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kraven


----------



## MrGrimm

L - Lex Luthor


----------



## Goblin

M-Magneto


----------



## MrGrimm

N - Needa (Captain of Star Destroyer in ESB)


----------



## Goblin

O-Orca (Marvel Comics)


----------



## MrGrimm

P - Pinhead


----------



## Goblin

Q - Qwsp


----------



## MrGrimm

R - Ravage


----------



## Spooky1

S -Simon Phoenix (Demolition Man)


----------



## MrGrimm

T - Tony Montana


----------



## Goblin

U-Ultron (Marvel Comics)


----------



## MrGrimm

V -Voldemort


----------



## Goblin

W-Wicked Witch of The West


----------



## MrGrimm

X - Xerxes


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yellow Claw, The


----------



## MrGrimm

Z - Zurg


----------



## Spooky1

A - Audrey II (Little Shop of Horrors)


----------



## usafcharger

Bane- you know you're bad when you break Batman.


----------



## Goblin

C-Chucky


----------



## MrGrimm

D - Deadpool


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evil Ash (Army of Darkness)


----------



## MrGrimm

F - Flattop (Dick Tracy)


----------



## scareme

G-Grimm, Mr.


----------



## Goblin

H-Hitler


----------



## scareme

I-Iceman


----------



## MrGrimm

J - Joker


----------



## scareme

K-Killer Klowns FromOuter Space.


----------



## MrGrimm

L - Lex Luthor


----------



## Goblin

M-Magneto


----------



## MrGrimm

N - Norman Stansfield (Gary Oldman, The Professional)


----------



## Spooky1

O - Ozymandias (Watchmen)


----------



## MrGrimm

P - Penguin


----------



## Goblin

Q - Qwsp


----------



## MrGrimm

R - Reverend Harry Powell


----------



## Spooky1

S - Sarris (Galaxy Quest)


----------



## MrGrimm

T- T-800 (Terminator)


----------



## Goblin

U-Ultron


----------



## MrGrimm

V - Victor Von Doom


----------



## Goblin

W-Wilson Fisk (The Kingpin)


----------



## MrGrimm

X - Xizor (Star Wars)


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yellow Claw (Marvel)


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Baron Zemo


----------



## ERVysther

A - Annihilus (Fantastic Four)


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bill Sykes (Oliver)


----------



## ERVysther

C - Carrion (Spider Man)


----------



## Goblin

D-Darkseid


----------



## MrGrimm

E - Evil Ash


----------



## Goblin

F-Frightful Four (Marvel)


----------



## MrGrimm

G - Gideon (Scott Pilgrim Vs the World)


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hannibal Lector


----------



## Goblin

I-Igor (Son of Frankenstein)


----------



## MrGrimm

J - Jason Vorhees


----------



## Spooky1

K - Killer Klowns


----------



## Goblin

L-Lex Luthor


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Magneto


----------



## Goblin

N-Norman Bates


----------



## MrGrimm

O - Otto Octavius


----------



## Goblin

P-Penquin, The


----------



## MrGrimm

Q - Quaid, Lori (Total Recall)


----------



## Spooky1

R - Renfield (Dracula)


----------



## MrGrimm

S - Sentinels (X-Men)


----------



## RoxyBlue

T- TwoFace


----------



## MrGrimm

U - Underhand


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vigo the Carpathian (Ghostbusters II)


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wolfman (at least the villagers think he's a villain)


----------



## MrGrimm

X - Xander Drax (The Phantom)


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Ygor (Son of Frankenstein)


----------



## scareme

Z-Zero


----------



## Goblin

A-Attuma (Marvel Comics)


----------



## MrGrimm

B - Biff Tannen (Back to the Future movies)


----------



## Spooky1

C - Carter Burke (Aliens)


----------



## MrGrimm

D - Darth Maul


----------



## Spooky1

E - Electro


----------



## Goblin

F-Falseface (Batman Tv series)


----------



## MrGrimm

G - General Zod


----------



## Goblin

H - Hannibal Lector


----------



## MrGrimm

I - Imhotep


----------



## Goblin

J-Joker, The


----------



## MrGrimm

K - Kano


----------



## Spooky1

L - Lex Luthor


----------



## Goblin

M-Magneto


----------



## MrGrimm

N - Normand Bates


----------



## Goblin

O-Owl, The (Marvel Comics)


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pennywise


----------



## Goblin

Q - Quaid, Lori (Total Recall)


----------



## Spooky1

R - Randall Flagg (The Stand)


----------



## Goblin

S - Sarris (Galaxy Quest)


----------



## Spooky1

T - Two-Face


----------



## Goblin

U-Ultron


----------



## MrGrimm

V - Vlad Tepes


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wicked Witch of the West


----------



## Goblin

X - Xander Drax (The Phantom)


----------



## MrGrimm

Y - Yellow Lantern Corp


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zemo


----------



## MrGrimm

A - Adolf Hitler


----------



## Goblin

B-Brainiac


----------



## Monk

C - Capt Hook


----------



## DocK

D - Doc Oc


----------



## Goblin

E-Electro


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fatima Blush


----------



## Goblin

G-Green Goblin, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hobgoblin


----------



## Spooky1

I -Imhotep


----------



## Goblin

J-Joker, The


----------



## Bayou

K Kracken ,The


----------



## Bayou

Killer Clowns from Outer Space ........


----------



## Goblin

L-Lex Luthor


----------



## Spooky1

M - Man Bat


----------



## Goblin

N - Normand Bates


----------



## Spooky1

O - Osymandias


----------



## Goblin

P-Purple Man, the


----------



## kauldron

Q - Quicksand


----------



## Goblin

R-Ras Gharul


----------



## kauldron

S-Sabretooth


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Two Face


----------



## Goblin

U-Ursa (Superman II)


----------



## kauldron

V -Violater


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wicked Witch of the West


----------



## Goblin

X - Xander Drax (The Phantom)


----------



## kauldron

Y - Yetrigar (Marvel Comics Godzilla#10)


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zemo...........


----------



## Spooky1

A - Alex Delarge (Clockwork Orange)


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Borgs


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cruella De Vil


----------



## Monk

D - Dr. Doom


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evil Ash (Army of Darkness)


----------



## Goblin

F-Fu Manchu


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gollum


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hannibal Lector


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible Man, The


----------



## Spooky1

J - Juggernaut (X-Men)


----------



## Dyad

K - Kang the Conqueror (Fantastic 4)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Lizard, The


----------



## Goblin

M-Mr. Hyde


----------



## Spooky1

N - Capt. Nemo


----------



## Monk

O - Octopus, Doctor


----------



## Dyad

P - Pumpkinhead


----------



## Goblin

Q - Quicksand


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Riddler


----------



## scareme

S-Shredder, The


----------



## Dyad

T - Thunderbolt Ross


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underminer (Incredibles)


----------



## Goblin

V-Valdermort


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wicked Witch of the West


----------



## scareme

X-Xman


----------



## Goblin

V-Valdamort


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about Y after X? 

Y - Yellow Lantern Corp


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zemo


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Annilhilus


----------



## Spooky1

B - Norman Bates


----------



## Goblin

C-Count Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Daryl Van Horne (Witches of Eastwick)


----------



## Goblin

E-Egghead


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Freddie Krueger


----------



## Spooky1

G - Galactus


----------



## scareme

H-Harry Potter (you know he is)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Icicle, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

J - Jabba the Hutt (Star Wars)


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kraven the Hunter


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Loki


----------



## PrettyGhoul

M - Michael Myers (Halloween)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Nocturna


----------



## Goblin

O-Orka


----------



## PrettyGhoul

P - Penguin, The


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queen of Hearts


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Riddler


----------



## Lizzyborden

S - Straker (Salem's Lot)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

T - Taserface (Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2)


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underminer (Incredibles)


----------



## Goblin

V-Valdemort


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wolfman (or perhaps he was just misunderstood)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

X - Xena (pre-Hercules)


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yorga, Count


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombies


----------



## Johnnylee

A - Azrael


----------



## PrettyGhoul

B - Baby Firefly


----------



## Johnnylee

C - Catwoman


----------

